# Rack stacker



## Pescadora (Dec 19, 2019)

While not exactly related to supporting the fleet boats, this project was more about improving throughput on the Traeger smokers. Lots of space above the grill for more fish, so to fill that space with additional smoking racks required a rack stacker. Smoked lake trout and whitefish are superb and demand is increasing.

Seven hours on the mill to make two stackers, each with two side plates. Truing the vise, locating the first piece and setting the reference edges on the DRO took some time. Milling the first side plate took a while also because the process required some method adaption in plunge cutting and slotting out the smoke ports. No 2-flute end mills on hand yet (back-ordered) and slotting with 4-flutes is kind of slow. First plate = three hours. Next three = four hours. A lot of chips.


----------



## matthewsx (Dec 19, 2019)

Ok, now I'm hungry 

Welcome to the forums

JOHN


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 19, 2019)

OK, we need samples to verify you did the job correctly!


----------



## 4ssss (Dec 19, 2019)

Nice job. I need some of those for my Bradley


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 19, 2019)

very nice! I strongly recommend a cyclone separator for your shop vac though


----------



## Pescadora (Dec 19, 2019)

Nogoingback said:


> OK, we need samples to verify you did the job correctly!


Unfortunately, I have to give the same reply PM gave me when I ordered 2-flute end mills.  Out of stock.

But ... today's run at 16 F was a good one. Processing prep begins tonight.


----------



## Pescadora (Dec 19, 2019)

mattthemuppet2 said:


> very nice! I strongly recommend a cyclone separator for your shop vac though



Such a good suggestion. Didn't even know such a thing existed. Had to google it.


4ssss said:


> Nice job. I need some of those for my Bradley



Quick napkin type sketch for a Traeger 20 class. Not much room for height so three racks was max. Big Chief racks perfect fit.


----------

